# RIP whitney houston



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

damn shame, at just 48 too !


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Very sad, and only a few days after it was reported she was broke.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

She's definitely broke now. Click here too.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

RIP Whitney Houston


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP. what a waste. Fantastic voice. You will be missed!


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

As I said on another post she had the best female voice ever in my opinion!!!!!! She was only a year older than me fab singer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a sad day. RIP Whitney.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

yes indeed very sad times.... all the family love her music i just can't beleive it


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Just found this. Awswesome remix....


----------

